# grain drill settings



## wileyjd (Sep 2, 2010)

does anyone have a setting for a john deere 8300 drill for triticale on the chart is does not show any settings for this i will be using the main box to plant planting at 100lb per ac


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Don't count on charts being exact. Best to calibrate the drill for what you put in it.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Never seeded it. Does it look close to either wheat or rye? Is there a setting for wheat or rye on your drill? I'd start with one of those and adjust on the go to get as close as possible to your desired seeding rate.

We seed Paul oats which is a hulless naked oat variety. On our 620 drills we use the rye setting as a starting point as Paul oats is similar in size and shape to rye.

Those settings are just a starting point because seed size larger or smaller will make you have to adjust your settings.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I use the same chart as Hard red spring wheat.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We seeded triticale @ 100lbs acre and were a bit disappointed, next time we bumped the rate to 150 and had a great yield. The setting on our 8300 was 12 or 13 BUT I'll look when I go to the farm this morning. Memory gets fuzzy for some reason---we write seeding info inside the lid!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

azmike said:


> We seeded triticale @ 100lbs acre and were a bit disappointed, next time we bumped the rate to 150 and had a great yield. The setting on our 8300 was 12 or 13 BUT I'll look when I go to the farm this morning. Memory gets fuzzy for some reason---we write seeding info inside the lid!


Nothing beats first hand information.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

You can probably use the wheat or rye setting and get pretty close. The charts are not always very accurate anyway but give a good starting point. Keep in mind a drill meters by volume and not pounds. For expensive grass and legume seeds that are planted at lower rates I always calibrate the drill to get the targeted seeding rate but for small grains I generally don't go to that much trouble and just get it close enough by using the chart as a starting point.

Hayden


----------

